# Weekly Competition 2016-41



## Mike Hughey (Oct 11, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F U2 F2 U' R' F R2 F'
*2. *U F2 R2 F' R
*3. *F2 R' U F' R F' R F U
*4. *F U' R F' R2 F' U2 R'
*5. *F U' F R F2 U' F2 U2

*3x3x3
1. *B2 D' U2 L2 R2 B2 U' R2 U L2 B2 R' F L' R' F2 D2 B U' B' F'
*2. *U2 L U2 B2 L U2 B2 L D2 F2 D2 F' L U' F' L' D2 L2 R' F2
*3. *R2 U R F B2 R U2 L U F' R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B'
*4. *D' F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' R' F D L' U R B' D U2 B
*5. *L' B2 L D2 L2 R F2 D2 U2 L2 F2 D F' U' F2 L F D L' U

*4x4x4
1. *B Fw' L B' R' D2 Uw R2 D2 L Rw D' Uw' U2 B' U' B2 U' F' L Rw' B D U2 Rw R' F' Uw2 F' L' Uw2 Rw2 B' F2 D' Rw F' L F' Rw2
*2. *D2 B' F2 U Rw2 D L2 Uw' U2 Rw Fw D' Fw2 L2 Fw2 Rw' D2 Fw' Uw' Fw' Rw' B2 L' B' U' B' U2 L' Rw2 Uw' F' R2 U2 R' D' B Fw' F R' D
*3. *B2 Uw' Fw' F U Fw2 D L Rw Uw2 B' Rw R F2 Rw Fw' Rw2 Uw2 U' Fw2 D B' L Uw2 B R D2 Uw Rw2 Fw2 Rw' F2 Rw' U2 B L2 U Fw2 U' R'
*4. *L2 U' R F2 U B2 L2 Rw Fw' L Uw' L2 R' Fw U2 Rw2 Fw' Rw R' B2 Fw2 F2 Uw' L Rw' Fw Rw' B' Fw' L2 U' L2 Rw2 Fw2 F Rw B' Fw F' D
*5. *B2 Fw' F2 D Uw' U' B' F Rw2 Uw F D2 Uw' U' R B F2 D B2 Uw R' D B' F Uw2 F Rw' B' Fw' L Rw' F2 R F' R F' D' U Fw R'

*5x5x5
1. *Lw' Rw' D B2 Fw2 F R' D' U' L2 Dw2 Fw D' Dw' Rw' B L Dw' B L D2 U2 Rw R2 U' L' Lw' B' L Dw U2 F' Uw' R2 F' L2 D Bw2 Fw' Dw2 U2 Rw Dw' Bw F Lw2 F Lw' Fw Lw' R' Dw2 Bw2 F2 Uw Lw' Bw R Bw' Fw2
*2. *Lw D' B2 U' B' U2 F2 Lw F U Fw D' Uw2 Fw Lw2 B2 D' Fw F2 D Lw2 Uw' F2 D' Dw' Fw Lw2 D' R Bw' F2 D' Uw R' Dw2 U Lw' Bw' U' B Rw D2 U' Lw B2 Bw F' Dw2 Lw' F2 Dw2 F' Lw' D2 Fw Lw' D2 Fw2 Dw2 R
*3. *F2 L2 Lw Dw Lw Rw2 Dw2 F D' B2 L2 D' Uw U2 L D' Uw U2 B2 D L Rw Uw2 F' L R U Bw' Fw' F Lw' Rw Dw2 Uw L Rw' R2 Dw Rw2 F D Dw Uw' U2 R F Uw U Rw' F2 Rw' Uw' B2 R' F2 D' Dw Uw2 U2 B2
*4. *L2 Lw Uw F Rw Dw' Uw' Lw U Fw2 Lw2 D Dw' B Dw Fw' Lw Rw R' Dw B2 Uw2 Rw2 D Fw' D' Rw2 D' Rw2 Uw2 L' Rw2 B' Bw' F U' F2 Lw R2 D' L Rw' B' Fw F2 L2 Lw Rw2 Uw2 U' Lw' Rw' B' Lw2 D' Dw' Fw' Rw2 B' Fw2
*5. *Fw2 Dw Rw Bw' Dw Uw Bw' Rw' D' Dw' U L' Uw Bw2 Dw2 U Bw Uw B2 Bw' Fw' Dw L' B' Uw2 U L' Lw F R' U R2 U' Rw Bw D Dw Bw' Lw2 U2 Lw Fw2 U L U Lw2 B' Bw2 Fw' Lw' U Bw U2 B2 F Rw' R2 B Bw2 F2

*6x6x6
1. *2L2 U' L' 3R' 2F 2R2 2U F D' 3U' R' 2U U2 L 3U' B' D 2U F' L' 2L' 3R' 3F 3U2 F2 D 2L U B2 3F2 F 2L2 2B 2L 3U2 B' 2B U' B' 2B2 3R' 2D' 3F' 2L 3U2 3R' D' 2U' 2F 3R' U L 3R2 2D 3U2 2U' B 2F2 2L 2R2 R' U2 3F2 3R' 2D 3R' 2B D' 2D' B
*2. *2L B2 L 3R' 3U' 2L' 3R2 2R2 R' D 3R2 B D 3F' 2U' U2 3F' 2R2 B D2 2U' B2 3F 3R' 2D 3R2 2F F 2R F2 D2 3U2 2U2 L D2 3U2 2U' 2B2 3F 2F 2D' 2L2 R 2B' 3F2 D2 2U' 2L2 3F 3U2 3R' U' 3R2 D' 2D R2 3F' 2R' U2 2L2 3R 2R' R 2U R2 3U' 2U 2R' U 3R'
*3. *D' U2 L 2L U 2B2 2U B2 2F 3U 2R' 2U 3F2 2U' F2 3R 2D 2L2 B2 2B F 3U B2 R' B2 2L B' F2 3R2 2D2 2F2 L' R F 2U' 3F' 2F' 3R2 R2 B2 2B2 2U 3R D 2B2 R2 D2 3U U' L 2L2 B' 2U' 3R 2F' 2L2 3R 2F2 L2 R 3U2 2L B' 2B F' R F D' 2B' D2
*4. *2D2 F 3R 2R2 3U2 L' 2D2 L' 2R2 D' 2L' 2R' D2 3U' 2R' 3U' F 2D 3R' B L2 2R' 2U' U B' 3F2 3R 2R' 2B2 3R' 2B' 3R D 2R' B2 3F' 2F 2U2 U2 L' 2L 3R R' D' 2D2 3U B2 2B L U2 2L 3U2 2L B2 U 3F2 2D' U' 2R 2D 3R2 2U' 2B2 3F U B' 2F L' 2D2 F'
*5. *B2 D2 U2 2F' 2U U' 3F' D' 3U 2U' R' B2 2F' F' 2L2 D 3F 2F2 F2 2R2 R2 B2 U 3R' 2R2 B2 2D B2 2B L2 2B F' 3R R 2D2 2R R 2U B2 2U2 2F' D2 B2 2D' 3U' 2R' U F2 3U2 2R' 2U2 2L 2D' 3R 2R' R D B2 3F2 2F 2U' 3F' 2L B2 3R2 B' 2B2 2F2 F2 3R2

*7x7x7
1. *3F 3L 3D 2L' 3L 2R2 2D' 2B' 3B' F2 3D2 3F' D2 2D' F 3L' R' B2 F2 L 3U 2F' 2D' 3U2 2L' 3F' 3D 3B2 3D' 2R2 3D' B 3D' 3U2 2F' 3L2 3B2 2U 3F' 2D2 U2 2L' 3U 2R 3D' 2R2 3U' 2U2 2B2 3B F 2R' B' 3D2 2U2 L 3R 2F R' 3U2 U' 2B' L 3R 2R R 2U' U 3F 2L' R' F' D' F' 2U' U2 3R2 2B 2D 3D' 2L' R2 2B' F 2L' 2R R' 3F2 L2 2L 3F U 3F F 3D B' L' D 2D 3D'
*2. *3B' 3R D 3L D 3L' F L2 3D 2R 3B' 2D 2B 3B2 2U U B2 2U2 B' 2F 3L2 2F2 3D 2U B' 2U2 U2 3B D' 3U L 2F' D2 2L2 B 2B 2R' 3F' 2R' 2D2 2U R 2B2 2D 2U L 2B2 2F2 F' 2R' R2 3F' 2U2 3R2 2D2 U L' 3U' R' 3F F L2 R' 2U' L' 3D 2L2 2D2 2B 2R' B2 R2 B2 2D 3U 2L 3R2 3F2 3R2 2B2 3B 3U2 2B' 2F2 2L2 2F' 2D' 3U' 3B 2F2 3D' 3B' 2U' 3R' B 2L2 D2 3B 3F' F
*3. *D2 B 3L2 2B' 2F U2 L2 2L2 2U 3B2 2R 3F L 2R2 2F2 2D' U F' U2 L 2L' 3L' 3U2 2U 2B 2R2 B 2B2 2F2 3L' 3R2 B2 F 2U' 2B2 3R2 2B 2R B' R 3D2 U 3L2 3U' U B2 R2 2F2 U' 3F2 2D' 3U' 3L' 2F2 F2 3U' R2 3B2 3L2 2F F' U' B2 2B2 3F' 2F2 R U R F2 3L 3R' 2R D' 2L R2 3U2 2B' 3L 3U 3L' 2R 3U' 2R 2D 3R' 2D2 U2 R2 F2 3L 2B' 3B' 3R 3B2 L' R' B 2F2 D
*4. *L2 3R2 3U F' R 2U2 3B2 3F2 2D 3D' L2 2R' 2U' F 2L' 3R B 2D2 2U' 3B2 3U' 2B2 3B' 3F 3U' 3B2 2U B2 2U2 U' 3L' R2 3D' U 2B2 3R' 2R' 3B 3L2 2B 2L' 2F D' 3U B D' 3D 2U' F R 2F2 3U 2L D2 F D U' R' 3F' D2 B2 2B2 3D 2B' 3R R' 2F' R2 2B 3R' U 2F2 3D2 3U2 2L B' 3F U2 3F2 3L2 3B' 2D U2 3B' L 3L 3R 2D' 3D 2U U' L' 2B2 U' 2L2 3B2 3F2 2F R 3D2
*5. *2D2 L2 3L2 R2 2B 3F2 R F2 U' R' 3B' 2R2 D B' 3B' D2 L' 3L R' 2U2 F 2D R2 2F L' 2R D 2R2 B 2L2 3L2 2F L' 3L R2 U L' 2B 3B' 2U 3R 3U 2U2 2L 3F' 2L' 2F2 2U 3F 2L D 2B 2U2 2B2 2F' L 3B2 D 3D' 3L' U' 3L2 3B2 F' D B2 3B 3R U' B2 2B' 3B2 3L' 3U2 2L2 3L2 2R2 2D' 3U 3R2 D U2 2L2 3R' 2R' 3D2 R2 3F2 2D' 3D' L2 2B' 2L2 3R2 3U 2L' 3L' 2D2 B2 L'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U2 F R2 F' U R F2 U2 R'
*2. *R2 U R' U F U' F2 R2 U2
*3. *R' F' R2 U' R2 U F' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *U2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 B' U2 R2 U2 B' L' R B' D' B L U L R2 F2
*2. *D' R2 U2 F' D2 L2 B L2 U R U F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 B2 D' F2 D2 F2
*3. *L2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 U2 B' D' F U L D' R F' D2 R

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *B' Fw' U2 B Uw' F Uw U2 Rw' R2 Fw2 L R D' U' B' Rw' Uw F' Uw R2 F2 D2 R' B2 D Uw B2 R U2 L' R' D2 R2 Fw2 R2 Uw Fw' F' D'
*2. *Rw2 D Uw Rw2 U R2 B' F' D B' D L' R' Fw D R2 F2 L B L2 D2 B2 Uw2 U F' L' Rw2 F Rw D Uw B2 U' L2 D' U' L2 R' Uw' F'
*3. *D L2 F' L2 Rw' B' D' Rw2 Uw' Rw2 R' F2 Uw2 U2 L' Fw2 F' Rw' F U' Fw L U' Fw' L' D2 U' L2 Fw Uw' U2 R' U2 Fw' F2 Rw Uw2 Fw R2 B

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Dw2 U2 Rw D Uw' B' Uw Lw D' F' R Bw2 Lw Bw2 D U2 Bw Rw' Dw2 Uw' R B' R2 Bw Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 Uw R Fw' Uw2 R' Dw' Lw2 B Uw' U B2 L2 R2 Uw' U Lw' Rw' Uw2 B' Dw' Uw F L Lw' R2 D F2 L Uw2 B' Dw2 Lw2
*2. *Rw' Fw2 D' Rw Fw Dw2 L' Rw F Dw2 B R' Dw' R' D' Fw2 D2 Dw' Uw Lw2 Dw U R2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw' B Bw' Uw2 F R Bw F L' Rw' F Dw2 L' Lw Rw U2 Fw2 Dw' Rw2 F2 Dw Rw R Bw' R2 B2 Fw2 F R2 B Bw' Fw D' Rw
*3. *D Lw2 Bw2 U' Rw Bw Lw2 Bw2 F' Dw' Fw L Fw' L2 R D' U2 Rw2 U2 Bw2 L F2 U' L2 U L' B R D Dw2 U L2 Bw U Lw2 F' D2 Uw' U' F2 R Dw' Rw Bw2 R' B' Fw' F' R' B2 Fw F L Lw2 Rw R2 B2 U2 Fw2 D2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *D2 3U2 U 2R' U 3F 2L' 2U2 2L2 2D2 2B2 2U2 2F' D2 B2 2L' F2 R' 3F F' 3R' 3F 2D' 2U2 U' 2L 2U2 U' 2L2 3R' D 2R 3F2 2F2 U' L2 F U' B' 2B 3F' F 2D B' L F U 2B 3F2 2D' 3F' 2F U' 3F 2D2 2R2 R2 2D2 2L' 2B 2U B 2F2 2L' 2D2 2U' 3F2 2L2 3R2 F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2R' R' 3B 2L2 R' 3U2 R2 2D2 2F2 D' 2R' R' 2B' 2U' 3B' R2 F2 2L' 3L2 B 3R 2U 2L2 3U2 R2 2U' R 2D2 B 2B2 R' D2 3U2 3R D 2U' 3F2 2L R2 D U' L' R2 F2 U2 F' D2 2D 3B' 3F' 2L 2R2 2D2 3D' L' 3L 3U 2U' 2F2 D 3F2 2L D2 2R 2U' 3F F D 3B2 2R2 2U 3B2 3L 3R2 R' 3F' F 2L2 3F F' 3D 3U2 R' 3D2 2U' 2B' 3R R 3B 3R2 2B 2F2 3L2 3D F2 3U B 2B' 3B 3F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *R2 U2 B2 R U2 L D2 L2 D2 R' F2 D R' D L R' D F L' D'
*2. *L2 R2 B2 D F2 D' U' R2 D' F2 D2 B D2 F' D2 L2 R U' L U' F'
*3. *D B2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U L B R B2 D' L D' F D' F
*4. *F D2 B' R2 D2 B' D2 F2 U2 F2 D R D2 U B' R B2 R' B U'
*5. *L' B U D R D L' B2 D F L2 D2 F2 R B2 L B2 U2 F2 U2 R2
*6. *L2 U B2 D' L2 U B2 U R2 U L2 R' F2 L F' U2 L2 D' R2 F L'
*7. *D2 R2 F2 D' U2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 U' B R F' D' R F2 L F
*8. *U' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 L D2 R F U2 B L' R D U
*9. *D' F2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B D U L F D2 L D R B
*10. *U' F' D' F L U' R F2 U' F' B2 R' D2 B2 R L B2 R B2 U2 B2
*11. *L2 B' R2 B U2 R2 B2 L2 B F2 L2 U F' R' F2 R U2 B2 D' F
*12. *R2 D L2 U' F2 D F2 D2 L2 D2 B' U2 R U F2 U' L F2 D' F R2
*13. *U2 F2 R2 B F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 D' R B D2 B D' B' R F'
*14. *B L U' R' D2 R' B' D B2 R' U R2 F2 U' F2 B2 R2 U' D2 B2
*15. *B R F' B2 D L' U2 R2 B' U' F2 R F2 R L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R
*16. *B2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 D2 U B2 L D2 R B F' L' F D2 R2 D2
*17. *U' R D R F R D2 R' B L B2 U2 L2 F B2 U2 F' L2 D2 L2
*18. *U2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L' D2 L B' L2 U' F2 D R B2
*19. *L2 D R2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 F R F' R' B' R' U2 L' B D'
*20. *L2 B F L2 F L2 U2 F R2 F2 R2 U R' D2 R' D2 L2 U' B2 L
*21. *U2 R D2 F' U' B2 D B L2 D' L' F2 R D2 R F2 L2 D2 B2 R2
*22. *U2 R' U2 L U2 L B2 U2 L B2 D2 F' L' D' B F D L' U2 B' L2
*23. *D2 R2 B F D2 B' D2 R2 B' F2 L2 D' U' L B' L2 B' D' R2 D' F2
*24. *D L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 D L' F' L' B F D2 F R' F' U'
*25. *F2 D2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 U2 R U F2 L U2 B2 R' B' F2 L'
*26. *U' F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 B' D' U' B2 D' R' F L D L2
*27. *F' R2 B' U2 B D2 L2 R2 F' D2 R' D2 R D' F' U L2 F' D2 L'
*28. *B' U' R2 U2 D L U2 D R' L2 F' U2 F B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B'
*29. *D R' U L D R L D F L' D2 R U2 B2 R D2 L2 B2 L' D2
*30. *U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 D L2 R2 B' D' R D' R' B' F D2 R' U'
*31. *U L F' R L2 B' U D' F L U' L2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D B2 L2 U
*32. *L2 D2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 D' L2 U F2 R D2 U R2 B2 U2 L B' U' R'
*33. *U2 R2 F' B2 U' B' U B' R' B' U' F2 B2 D F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2
*34. *L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 B L2 F D2 U' R' D2 F2 D B2
*35. *F2 U' L2 U R2 U2 R F' B' L2 F D2 R2 L2 B' D2 L2 U2
*36. *F2 U2 B' U R' B' U2 D' B D2 R2 D2 F2 L' D2 F2 R2 L B2 U2
*37. *U' B D R' F' B2 U2 R' D B2 R2 B R2 F' R2 B D2 R2 L2 F'
*38. *U L2 D' R2 U' F2 D F2 U' B2 R2 F' R2 D B2 L' B D' R' U' R2
*39. *U2 L' F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R B2 U' F R B2 L2 B F U' F R2
*40. *D' R2 F2 U R2 D L2 F2 U' L2 D' B F2 D' L' D' F R B2 U' F'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *D' F' L' B L' B D R' F L F2 U' B2 U' D B2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2
*2. *F2 L' D2 L' B2 D2 R B2 R U2 L D' F L R' B L F' U B' U2
*3. *U2 B2 R U2 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' B2 F U R2 F R D2 R U' B' F'
*4. *D' L F2 L' B2 R F U R U' F2 U' R2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2
*5. *D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L F2 L U2 R' B2 D' L' B2 L B' F2 D2 U B' F'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *U2 L2 R B2 D2 B2 D2 R' B2 L D2 B' L' D2 U' F2 U2 F' L B' U2
*2. *L B2 R B' D' R F' L U2 B R2 B2 U D F2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 B2
*3. *D F D2 L U L2 F2 D2 R L2 F2 D2 B D2 B' D2 R2 B' U2 F
*4. *D2 B' L2 F R2 B2 R2 D2 F U2 F U' L' R F' U' L D F2 U'
*5. *B2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U F' R B2 F' D2 R2 D' L' F R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *U2 F' L2 D2 F L2 F L2 B' U B' R B' D L D F2 R'
*2. *D2 B D2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 B2 F' R' U' R U2 F2 L' F D B' F'
*3. *U L2 U F2 D R2 F2 D' R2 D' U B' D' B' L' U2 B L' B2 D2
*4. *F2 D2 U2 B U2 F' L2 F2 D2 U2 F' U F' L2 B L' B' U B2 F2 R'
*5. *F2 D2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 F R2 U2 L F2 D F U2 R2 U' L2 F' D2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *D L2 D2 U' B2 U B2 L2 D B2 U2 R' B' F D R2 F L' D2 U F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *F2 R U R U2 R2 U' F2 U'
*3. *R2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 B' R' D2 R B F U' F D' U
*4. *F2 L' D2 Uw' F Uw' Fw R D' U' L2 U' Fw U' F2 D2 U' L' R' Uw R Uw U2 B2 L Uw' L F2 L2 R D' Fw2 L' Uw' Rw D2 L2 Uw2 F' Rw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *F' R2 F R' F2 R U R2 U'
*3. *B2 U2 L2 F' R2 B L2 B R2 B' U' R B U' R' D B2 F' L2 F
*4. *R Fw F2 L R2 Fw L' U Rw2 D2 U' Fw D' B2 Uw Rw' Uw2 B' Uw2 U Rw' B' F2 R2 B2 F Uw2 L2 Rw U Fw' L B2 D L' D2 B Uw2 L' Fw
*5. *Rw R D L2 R U2 B Lw D Bw2 Lw2 Dw L Dw Lw D2 Uw2 Rw' Fw F Uw L' Lw2 R' B' U' B2 D2 Rw2 B' F2 Rw' Bw D' Dw' Uw' L' Lw2 R' U L Lw2 Uw2 L' Lw2 Rw R2 Uw' B2 Bw' Fw F Uw2 L Rw2 Dw' F Uw2 Lw2 B'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=-1,d=4 / dUdU u=5,d=6 / ddUU u=-2,d=6 / UdUd u=0,d=4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-1 / UUdU
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=-5 / dUdU u=2,d=4 / ddUU u=4,d=-3 / UdUd u=-4,d=5 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-2 / dUdd
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=-5 / dUdU u=5,d=-2 / ddUU u=5,d=4 / UdUd u=2,d=-1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=1 / UUUd
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=-5 / dUdU u=-2,d=0 / ddUU u=-5,d=2 / UdUd u=-4,d=1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-5 / ddUd
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=5 / dUdU u=-1,d=1 / ddUU u=-4,d=-4 / UdUd u=-3,d=-5 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=4 / dddU

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U' B L R B' L' U' B l r' b'
*2. *R B' L' R' U' B' L' U l r b u
*3. *L' B' L' R B L U l' u
*4. *U R' B' L R' B R' B l r' u
*5. *L' B' U R' B' U' B R' l' r b' u'

*Square-1
1. *(3, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 3) / (0, 3) / (1, -4) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, -2)
*2. *(3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (6, 3) / (3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) /
*3. *(0, -4) / (1, -5) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (-4, 5) / (0, 2)
*4. *(1, 3) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 0)
*5. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (3, 3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, 2) / (0, -5) / (0, 4) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 0)

*Skewb
1. *R' D L' U' L U' R D U' R' U'
*2. *U' R L R' D' U' L' R U' D' U'
*3. *R' U' D' R U R L' D' U D' U'
*4. *D U' R' D' R U D U' D' U'
*5. *R' L' D' R' U R' D' U' R' D' U'


----------



## YddEd (Oct 11, 2016)

*Megaminx: *1:06.53, 1:10.28, 1:13.04, 1:20.62,1:10.81 = *1:11.38*


----------



## Altha (Oct 11, 2016)

*3BLD:* DNF(41.99) DNF(45.13) DNF(43.59) = *DNF*
idk what happened to me, my corner memo died on all 3 solves


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 11, 2016)

*2x2*: 9.60, 11.10, (9.40,) (17.92,) 10.67 = *10.46* // all-time PB average
*3x3*: 23.67, 27.48, (19.65,) 24.45, (28.76) = *25.20*
*4x4*: 1:43.00, (1:32.00,) 1:49.69, 1:49.22, (1:53.73) = *1:47.30* // best single within Weekly Comp
*5x5*: 3:14.11, (3:25.95,) 3:11.15, 3:11.29, (2:54.31) = *3:12.18
6x6*: 5:48.15, 5:34.77, (6:27.85,) (5:13.99,) 6:15.56 = *5:52.83* // all-time PB single (3 times) and all-time PB average
*7x7*: (9:18.18,) 9:33.20, (10:25.48,) 10:17.43, 9:57.75 = *9:56.13
3x3 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF
3x3 MtS*:
*3x3 OH*: 1:34.43, (1:12.81,) (1:58.76,) 1:47.04, 1:19.20 = *1:33.56
2-3-4 Relay*: *3:15.22* // messed-up 4x4
*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *5:43.71
Clock*:
*Pyraminx*:
*3x3 FMC*:


----------



## muchacho (Oct 11, 2016)

*2x2*: (8.69), (2.86), 7.35, 5.61, 3.68 = *5.55
3x3*: (18.68), (24.81), 20.69, 22.52, 20.96 = *21.39
3x3OH*: 41.45, 41.03, 41.09, (DNF), (40.26) = *41.19
4x4*: (2:14.50), 2:27.69, (3:16.00), 2:29.65, 2:52.29 = *2:36:54
Megaminx*: (4:37.83), 5.05.56, 5:07.36, 4:47.19, (5:43.39) = *5:00.04*


----------



## Tom01098 (Oct 11, 2016)

First time competing, pretty happy with the 3x3 average 

2x2: (8.76), 5.12, 5.56, 7.29, (4.42) = *6.00*
3x3: (24.45), 25.77, 30.07, (31.60), 27.68 = *27.85*
Pyraminx: (28.40), 16.91, (11.29), 14.00, 15.16 = *15.36*
Skewb: (17.40), 11.74+, (11.36), 13.29, 12.88 = *12.64*


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 11, 2016)

*6x6x6*: (6:40.74), (DNF), 8:36.58+, 6:41.48, 6:42.59 = *7:20.22 *Uff da. Interrupted on the second solve, but it probably would have been roughly the same 6:4x range and shaved at least 30 seconds off.

*4x4x4*: (2:06.50), 1:43.02, 1:44.76, (1:32.17), 1:57.33 = *1:48.38* I did one warmup solve at 1:45.20. That and the first four here are my pb Ao5 of 1:44.33.

*Megaminx*: 4:44.38, (4:36.60), (6:00.31), 4:44.82, 4:38.43 = *4:42.55

2x2x2*: 10.49, (4.20), (11.55), 9.27, 9.98 = *9.92 *pb single, I think.

*3x3x3*: (40.84), 34.27, (31.91), 33.39, 36.64 = *34.77

3x3x3 OH*: (2:10.26), (1:03.82), 1:08.66, 1:15.91, 1:15.12 = *1:13.23

3x3x3 Feet*: (4:08.41), 3:13.03, 3:00.92, (2:46.02), 3:01.82 = *3:05.26*


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 14, 2016)

2x2: 3.39, (1.19), (4.17), 3.46, 1.57 = 2.81

3x3: (14.26), 10.45, (9.59), 10.75,11.26 = 10.82

4x4: 45.72, 1:00.71, 47.24, 44.12,50.15 = 47.70

2-4 Relay: 1:19.66

2-5 Relay: 2:58.58

MBLD: 23/30 46:51

2BLD: 18.14, 19.45, 11.11 = 11.11

3BLD: 32.50, 38.10, DNF = 32.50

4BLD: DNF, 3:08.18, DNF = 3:08.18

Pyraminx: 5.02, 5.20, (1.66), (8.56),5.04 = 5.09


----------



## Gage4c (Oct 16, 2016)

First time competing
*2x2:* (5.02) (7.90) 6.64 5.41 5.28 = 5.78

*3x3: *17.81 (20.55) (16.53) 17.75 18.33 = 17.96 
I'm always happy to take a sub 18 Ao5 

*4x4:* 1:11.56 (1:10.50) 1:22.05 (1:31.00) 1:21.02 = 1:18.21 
Alright 4x4 times since I quit cubing for a while but I used to average 1:05  I need to do 4x4 more.

*2x2 BLD:* DNF DNF 2:05.09
I know I'm horrible but I just learned bld and this was a bad 3 for me. I'll get there hopefully


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 16, 2016)

3bld DNF(50.01), DNF(31.24), 46.26= 46.26 
3x3


----------



## Wannabefeliks (Oct 16, 2016)

*3x3x3:*
20.05, 22.20, 22.54, (23.82),(17.73)= 21.60
*OH 3x3x3:*
(44.50), 37.76, 40.46, 40.67, (33.03)= 39.63


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 16, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> 2x2: 3.39, (1.19), (4.17), 3.46, 1.57 = 2.81
> 
> 3x3: (14.26), 10.45, (9.59), 10.75,11.26 = 10.82
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that 2nd 2-4 should be a 2-5


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 16, 2016)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded: *19:32.61, DNS, DNS = 19:32.61


----------



## TheCubingPotato (Oct 16, 2016)

*2x2* = 8.77, (6.74), 8.37, 6.92, (10.33) = *8.02*

*3x3 *= 37.60, 30.07, 35.74, (26.05), (48.00) = *34.47*

*Pyraminx *= 19.66,19.86,(12.74),14.32,(22.03)= *17.94*


----------



## srnapls (Oct 16, 2016)

*2x2*
9.38 5.63 7.18 7.13 8.17 = 7.49

*3x3*
25.11 25.81 24.71 25.78 20.79 = 25.20

*4x4*
1:37.15 1:33.61 1:51.58 1:27.42 1:32.63 = 1:34.46

*5x5*
4:31.30 4:13.24 4:39.55 3:50.44 3:32.26 = 4:11.66

*3x3 OH*
1:26.39 1:50.39 1:18.95 1:17.21 1:35.53 = 1:26.89

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
2:03.94

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
6:01.35

*clock*
16.66 22.58 24.98 17.71 34.95 = 21.76

*pyra*
11.19 19.55 11.82 13.73 14.30 = 13.28

*mega*
7:23.85 5:55.54 3:54.55 4:36.98 5:18.88 = 5:17.13

*skewb*
15.11 17.95 15.03 23.60 10.59 = 16.03


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 17, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> I'm pretty sure that 2nd 2-4 should be a 2-5


oops yeah, corrected, thanks


----------



## Alea (Oct 17, 2016)

*2x2:* (7.60), 3.57, 5.86, 6.22, (3.46) => *5.22
3x3:* (19.42), (13.82), 15.69, 17.46, 18.60 => *16.26 *//quite cool
*4x4:* (1:31.13), 1:28.07, 1:17.38, 1:25.25, (1:10.29)=> *1:23.57
5x5:* 3:50.56, DNF, 3:52.60, 4:02.68, (3:48.29) => *3:55.28 *//since last comp where I tried another 5x5 I know mine suck, and I suck even more. 
*OH:* 31.08, (27.56), 29.58, 30.76, (31.57) => *30.48
Feet:* 6:07.55, DNF, 8:07.59, 4:38.65, 4:31.62 => *6:17.93 *//first feet average ever
*FMC:* *49*


Spoiler: Solution



D B2 R' B' D2// creates a 2x2x1 block+ a pair
U B2 U R F' L' R' U2 R L' U' F//insertion of blue and orange edges+pair without damaging the 2x2x1 block, prepares red edge
U' R' B U B'// creation and insertion of the third pair+red edge
F' U' F U R U//creation and insertion of last pair, move cancelled with OLL
B U' B' U' B U B' R'// OLL
L' U' L F2 D R' U R U' R D' F2 U//PLL


*2-4 relay: 1:53.37
2-5 relay: 6:05.58
Mega:* 2:27.17, 2:25.39, (2:42.82), 2:22.19, (2:17.99)=> *2:24.92
Pyra:* 8.06, 9.98, 10.16, (4.87), (17.14+)=> *9.41
Skewb:* 13.85, (23.67), 12.76, 12.57, (11.83) =>*13.06*


----------



## kbrune (Oct 17, 2016)

*2x2*: 5.90
7.06, 3.01, 6.71, 9.70, 3.94

*3x3*:20.97
20.79, 21.97, 21.52, 18.66, 20.60

*4x4*: 1:26.78
120.06, 1:33.01, 1:20.36, 1:34.51, 1:36.97

*5x5*: 2:44.83
2:50.63, 2:27.33, 2:43.25, 2:54.76, 2:40.61

*6x6*: 6:21.97
6:38.93, 6:47.26, 5:58.61, 6:27.19, 5:59.80

*7x7*: 10:13.93
10:56.36, 10:27.93, 9:34.93, 10:11.48, 10:02.39

*2BLD*: 

*3BLD*: 3:05.89
3:05.89, DNF, DNF
*
2-3-4 Relay*: 2:04.04

*2-3-4-5 Relay*: 4:34.06

*OH*: 59.11
1:42.08, 1:01.89, 52.89, 57.44, 58.01

*Pyraminx*: 12.52
12.98, 22.74, 7.15, 10.31, 14.28

*Megaminx*: 5:54.20
6:05.18, 5:22.92, 6:14.49, 6:23.06, 4:43.25

*Skewb*: 22.08
22.42, 26.49, 16.43, 25.83, 17.98


----------



## sqAree (Oct 17, 2016)

*2x2:* 5.12, (1.77), 5.22, (5.98), 2.14 = 4.17 = *4.17
3x3:* 14.73, 13.67, 15.81, (12.86), (19.46) = *14.74
4x4:* (1:11.90), (1:40.67), 1:22.02, 1:18.02, 1:24.08 = *1:21.38
5x5:* 3:20.30, 3:16.97, (3:27.93), (2:36.68), 2:37.23 = *3:04.84* //pb single
*2BLD:* DNF(53.50), DNF(54.40), 58.35 = *58.35
3BLD:* 2:53.45, 2:19.08, DNF(2:05.26) = *2:19.08
4BLD:* 51:56.60, DNS, DNS = *51:56.60
OH:* 27.56, 26.94, 25.96, (24.93), (29.60) = *26.82
MTS:* 1:16.41, 1:16.71, 1:03.62, (1:48.55), (1:00.40) = *1:12.25* //pb single and average
*2-4:* *2:54.84* //4x4 pop + screwed up parity
*2-5:* *5:08.03
Mega:* 2:29.39, 2:17.95, (2:12.00), 2:14.99, (2:35.29) = *2:20.78* //pb average
*Pyra:* 6.50, 8.31, (6.27), 8.08, (9.71) = *7.63
FMC:* *55* //too tired to do a real attempt



Spoiler: solution



F L D2 U L D' L2 U' L2 //cross and two pairs
U' F' L F L' //insert pair in wrong slot to preserve both
F U' F' //solve first pair
U L U L' //solve second pair
B' R B2 U2 B' R' U //create third pair
R2 B' R2 B //solve third pair while creating 4th pair
U2 R' U R B U B' //edge orientation
R' U R //finish F2L
L F' U2 F U F' U2 B U' F U B' L' //1-look LL with sneaky conjugate

Final solution: 
F L D2 U L D' L2 U' L2 U' F' L F L' F U' F' U L U L' B' R B2 U2 B' R' U R2 B' R2 B U2 R' U R B U B' R' U R L F' U2 F U F' U2 B U' F U B' L'


----------



## Bogdan (Oct 17, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 9.18, 5.97, (5.56), (9.44), 5.74-> *6.96
3x3x3:* (19.69), (15.68), 17.41, 16.56, 15.99-> *16.65
4x4x4:* 1:18.01, 1:20.69, 1:22.65, (1:34.64), (1:13.75)-> *1:20.45
5x5x5:* 2:43.50, (2:46.05), 2:37.13, 2:28.76, (2:16.28)-> *2:36.46
7x7x7:* 8:59.71, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF-> *DNF
2x2x2BLD:* 55.70, 1:32.54, 48.83-> *48.83
3x3x3BLD:* 4:50.78, 4:33.26, 4:27.66-> *4:27.66
3x3x3OH:* 37.19, 33.23, (31.35), 32.03, (42.08)-> *34.15
3x3 MTS:* 1:52.86, 1:52.18, (1:14.64), (1:55.99), 1:34.31-> *1:46.45
234*-> *1:50.57
2345*-> *4:38.38
megaminx:* 2:37.11, (3:00.45), 2:41.81, 2:53.45, (2:24.97)-> *2:44.12
sq-1:* (39.71), 48.82, (55.07), 52.90, 50.31-> *50.68
skewb:* 12.45, 10.22, 8.49, (15.51), (6.76)-> *10.39
FMC:* 32 moves


Spoiler



Solution: B2 D' U' B' U' D' B2 U' B U B' F' R F' U2 F' D2 F U2 F' D' F' R' D2 R2 D' R D' R' D2 R' B2

premoves: R2 B2

B2 D' U' B' U' //2x2x2
D' B2 U' B U B' //2x2x3
F' R F2 * D F' R2 //f2l-1
R(cancelled) D2 R' //f2l
R'(cancelled) D' R D' R' D2 R(cancelled) //OLL
R2 B2 //undo premoves

insertion: * F U2 F' D2 F U2 F' D2 (2 moves cancelation)


----------



## okayama (Oct 18, 2016)

*FMC*: 27 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: D L2 D2 U' B2 U B2 L2 D B2 U2 R' B' F D R2 F L' D2 U F2
Solution: F2 U' B' L D L B' L' F L B F L U2 L' U2 B2 R B R B R B R B' R2 D2

Pre-scramble: D2

Orient edges: F2 U' B' L D *
2x2x2 block: F L F
2x2x3 block: L U2 L' U2
F2L minus 1 slot: B2 R B R B
All but 3 corners: R B R B' R2
Correction: D2

Insert at *: L B' L' F L B L' F'


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 18, 2016)

Welcome Tom01098 and Gage4c!

Results for week 41: congratulations to Torch, super cuber and gateway cuber (who shared 2-3 place)

*2x2x2*(42)

 1.71 DanpHan
 1.94 WACWCA
 2.14 hssandwich
 2.27 Tommy Kiprillis
 2.41 G2013
 2.63 FastCubeMaster
 2.72 turtwig
 2.74 gateway cuber
 2.81 the super cuber
 3.06 JustinTimeCuber
 3.34 pantu2000
 3.48 Cube All Day
 3.59 Tx789
 3.82 Torch
 4.16 sqAree
 4.19 DGCubes
 4.59 Skefull
 5.22 Alea
 5.55 muchacho
 5.59 bogdan1234
 5.78 Gage4c
 5.90 kbrune
 6.02 Tom01098
 6.19 LostGent
 6.96 Bogdan
 7.37 username...
 7.43 toppo
 7.49 srnapls
 7.93 hagner
 8.02 TheCubingPotato
 8.09 arbivara
 8.68 tigermaxi
 8.98 Deri Nata Wijaya
 9.49 RyuKagamine
 9.87 hackertyper492
 9.91 One Wheel
 10.19 1davey29
 10.46 Shaky Hands
 10.96 theos
 12.85 bolage
 13.22 Jacck
 16.33 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(45)

 8.75 Tommy Kiprillis
 10.51 hssandwich
 10.67 the super cuber
 11.15 Keroma12
 11.20 WACWCA
 11.56 FastCubeMaster
 11.62 JustinTimeCuber
 11.78 Torch
 12.15 gateway cuber
 12.24 DGCubes
 12.67 Skefull
 12.87 G2013
 14.30 Tx789
 14.62 LostGent
 14.74 sqAree
 15.93 hackertyper492
 16.32 Njcuber
 16.60 TheSilverBeluga
 16.65 Bogdan
 17.25 Alea
 17.96 Gage4c
 18.32 Perff
 18.56 JJB127
 18.93 toppo
 19.02 Jason Green
 19.11 Deri Nata Wijaya
 19.95 bogdan1234
 20.14 hagner
 20.22 FistoFan32
 20.97 kbrune
 21.39 muchacho
 21.60 Wannabefeliks
 24.30 ComputerGuy365
 25.20 Shaky Hands
 25.20 srnapls
 27.05 tigermaxi
 27.84 Tom01098
 30.97 RyuKagamine
 32.45 theos
 32.67 1davey29
 32.75 arbivara
 34.47 TheCubingPotato
 34.77 One Wheel
 35.30 MatsBergsten
 37.51 bolage
*4x4x4*(23)

 41.29 G2013
 44.63 Tommy Kiprillis
 46.89 the super cuber
 47.76 Torch
 55.09 FastCubeMaster
 58.66 DGCubes
 1:05.07 gateway cuber
 1:18.21 Gage4c
 1:20.45 Bogdan
 1:21.37 sqAree
 1:23.57 Alea
 1:29.29 kbrune
 1:29.65 LostGent
 1:34.46 srnapls
 1:44.71 hackertyper492
 1:47.30 Shaky Hands
 1:48.37 One Wheel
 1:52.97 RyuKagamine
 2:14.10 toppo
 2:21.63 theos
 2:36.54 muchacho
 4:30.24 arbivara
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:27.96 Keroma12
 1:40.38 Torch
 1:43.67 FastCubeMaster
 1:45.63 Tommy Kiprillis
 2:36.46 Bogdan
 2:44.83 kbrune
 2:56.83 RyuKagamine
 3:04.83 sqAree
 3:12.18 Shaky Hands
 3:20.12 gateway cuber
 3:55.28 Alea
 4:11.66 srnapls
 6:18.80 theos
 8:57.57 arbivara
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(6)

 3:16.74 Torch
 4:00.80 FastCubeMaster
 5:43.79 RyuKagamine
 5:52.83 Shaky Hands
 6:21.97 kbrune
 7:20.22 One Wheel
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:36.31 Keroma12
 8:16.77 RyuKagamine
 9:56.13 Shaky Hands
10:13.93 kbrune
 DNF Bogdan
*3x3 one handed*(22)

 19.12 gateway cuber
 19.94 Tommy Kiprillis
 19.96 Torch
 24.75 WACWCA
 26.82 sqAree
 27.32 Tx789
 30.41 Njcuber
 30.47 Alea
 31.27 DGCubes
 33.14 G2013
 34.15 Bogdan
 39.63 Wannabefeliks
 41.19 muchacho
 47.13 hackertyper492
 56.60 RyuKagamine
 59.11 kbrune
 1:04.08 LostGent
 1:08.34 arbivara
 1:12.14 tigermaxi
 1:13.23 One Wheel
 1:26.96 srnapls
 1:33.56 Shaky Hands
*3x3 with feet*(7)

 49.40 Torch
 53.75 DGCubes
 2:08.64 gateway cuber
 3:05.26 One Wheel
 3:12.83 arbivara
 4:47.44 RyuKagamine
 6:17.93 Alea
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(18)

 5.17 WACWCA
 6.49 hssandwich
 9.22 turtwig
 11.11 the super cuber
 11.23 gateway cuber
 11.70 G2013
 22.58 Torch
 24.84 DGCubes
 29.95 MatsBergsten
 33.16 Deri Nata Wijaya
 34.80 Tommy Kiprillis
 47.96 FastCubeMaster
 48.83 Bogdan
 50.66 Jacck
 58.35 sqAree
 1:59.88 RyuKagamine
 2:05.09 Gage4c
 3:38.61 arbivara
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(15)

 32.50 the super cuber
 46.26 Daniel Lin
 1:01.72 hssandwich
 1:25.09 Torch
 1:25.38 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:27.86 Keroma12
 1:36.86 MatsBergsten
 1:58.40 Mike Hughey
 2:19.08 sqAree
 3:05.89 kbrune
 4:18.33 gateway cuber
 4:27.66 Bogdan
 DNF G2013
 DNF Shaky Hands
 DNF Altha
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 3:08.18 the super cuber
 7:16.52 Keroma12
13:06.12 Jacck
19:32.61 PianoCube
51:56.60 sqAree
 DNF gateway cuber
 DNF Torch
 DNF G2013
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

13:43.42 MatsBergsten
13:53.88 Keroma12
19:27.25 Jacck
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

54:48.02 Jacck
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

23/30 (46:51)  the super cuber
20/32 (60:00)  kamilprzyb
6/7 (22:19)  Keroma12
3/3 ( 8:32)  MatsBergsten
3/3 (23:47)  gateway cuber
6/10 (38:05)  Deri Nata Wijaya
6/11 (60:00)  Jacck
1/2 ( 5:25)  G2013
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 49.84 G2013
 1:01.30 Torch
 1:12.25 sqAree
 1:45.64 gateway cuber
 1:46.45 Bogdan
 2:00.54 Jacck
 2:02.72 MatsBergsten
 DNF Tommy Kiprillis
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 1:01.99 Tommy Kiprillis
 1:02.31 G2013
 1:04.07 FastCubeMaster
 1:04.20 Torch
 1:19.66 the super cuber
 1:21.44 gateway cuber
 1:24.68 Keroma12
 1:50.57 Bogdan
 1:53.37 Alea
 2:03.94 srnapls
 2:04.04 kbrune
 2:52.37 RyuKagamine
 2:54.84 sqAree
 3:15.22 Shaky Hands
 3:16.34 theos
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:42.06 Torch
 2:57.83 Keroma12
 2:58.58 the super cuber
 4:34.06 kbrune
 4:38.38 Bogdan
 4:39.22 gateway cuber
 5:08.03 sqAree
 5:43.71 Shaky Hands
 6:01.35 srnapls
 6:05.58 Alea
 6:34.56 RyuKagamine
 9:26.56 theos
*Magic*(1)

 2.32 Torch
*Master Magic*(1)

 7.49 Torch
*Skewb*(16)

 4.30 hssandwich
 4.51 Tommy Kiprillis
 6.79 gateway cuber
 7.42 Tx789
 7.57 DGCubes
 8.41 FastCubeMaster
 8.68 Torch
 10.39 Bogdan
 12.64 Tom01098
 13.06 Alea
 16.03 srnapls
 18.70 RyuKagamine
 20.91 theos
 22.08 kbrune
 22.31 bolage
 22.96 Jacck
*Clock*(6)

 15.48 YukiTanaka
 20.92 Torch
 21.76 srnapls
 22.54 FastCubeMaster
 29.28 RyuKagamine
 30.11 arbivara
*Pyraminx*(21)

 3.29 DGCubes
 3.76 hssandwich
 4.13 gateway cuber
 4.37 FastCubeMaster
 4.45 Daigo
 4.65 Tommy Kiprillis
 5.10 the super cuber
 5.30 YukiTanaka
 5.77 Tx789
 6.40 Torch
 7.63 sqAree
 9.40 Alea
 11.59 bolage
 12.52 kbrune
 13.28 srnapls
 13.85 Thrasher989
 15.32 Jacck
 15.36 Tom01098
 17.40 RyuKagamine
 17.95 TheCubingPotato
 24.87 arbivara
*Megaminx*(12)

 1:11.57 YddEd
 1:22.87 Tommy Kiprillis
 1:33.90 Torch
 2:20.78 sqAree
 2:24.92 Alea
 2:44.12 Bogdan
 3:03.50 RyuKagamine
 3:06.58 gateway cuber
 4:42.54 One Wheel
 5:00.04 muchacho
 5:17.13 srnapls
 5:54.20 kbrune
*Square-1*(10)

 11.46 Raptor56
 13.88 hssandwich
 13.94 Tommy Kiprillis
 22.83 DGCubes
 26.34 FastCubeMaster
 29.75 Tx789
 30.99 Torch
 35.66 gateway cuber
 50.68 Bogdan
 1:37.68 Jacck
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

27 Attila
27 okayama
32 Bogdan
33 G2013
40 theos
43 Deri Nata Wijaya
49 Alea
55 sqAree
DNF  RyuKagamine

*Contest results*

293 Torch
275 the super cuber
275 gateway cuber
251 Tommy Kiprillis
210 sqAree
206 FastCubeMaster
200 Bogdan
199 G2013
179 hssandwich
179 DGCubes
167 Alea
166 Keroma12
150 kbrune
138 RyuKagamine
131 WACWCA
127 Tx789
110 Jacck
103 srnapls
103 Deri Nata Wijaya
98 MatsBergsten
88 Shaky Hands
81 LostGent
77 Gage4c
77 JustinTimeCuber
74 kamilprzyb
72 muchacho
69 hackertyper492
66 Skefull
61 arbivara
59 theos
57 turtwig
56 One Wheel
52 toppo
52 Njcuber
49 Tom01098
47 bogdan1234
44 DanpHan
37 hagner
34 pantu2000
34 tigermaxi
33 Cube All Day
32 Wannabefeliks
31 TheSilverBeluga
27 Perff
26 TheCubingPotato
26 JJB127
24 YukiTanaka
24 Jason Green
23 bolage
20 FistoFan32
19 Daniel Lin
19 okayama
19 Attila
19 username...
19 Daigo
17 1davey29
16 YddEd
16 ComputerGuy365
14 Raptor56
13 PianoCube
13 Mike Hughey
8 Thrasher989
6 Altha


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 18, 2016)

Woah the 7BLD success


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 19, 2016)

lol 2x2


----------



## TheCubingPotato (Oct 29, 2016)

Gj everyone!


----------

